# Gas lens screens



## Cobra (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone know a source for the screens for TIG gas  lenses?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## JR49 (Aug 26, 2018)

You can buy a sheet of SS mesh on E-bay or ? and cut your own.  Or so I've been told.       Good luck,    JR49


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 26, 2018)

If I can't find it locally I get a lot of my tig supplies on-line at; https://www.arc-zone.com/

Are you looking for just screen or the complete gas lens collet body (with the screen)?
Collet bodys are not too expensive - $5 to $10 depending on size & brand. I don't remember seeing just the screen. It might be a trick to get it attached to your collet body? Maybe not - I've never thought about replacing just the screen.

I've always had good service from Arc-Zone. And they usually have OEM and/or quality parts.
They have nice assortments of different things too (like an assortment of sizes/types of tungsten or an assortment of collet bodies and cups, etc.).
They always include a bag of M&Ms with your order too!


----------



## Cobra (Aug 26, 2018)

Groundhog said:


> If I can't find it locally I get a lot of my tig supplies on-line at; https://www.arc-zone.com/
> 
> Are you looking for just screen or the complete gas lens collet body (with the screen)?
> Collet bodys are not too expensive - $5 to $10 depending on size & brand. I don't remember seeing just the screen. It might be a trick to get it attached to your collet body? Maybe not - I've never thought about replacing just the screen.
> ...




Thanks Mike.  I agree that the collets are not expensive.  Just hate to throw away a perfectly good collet that just needs a new screen.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 26, 2018)

Cobra said:


> Thanks Mike.  I agree that the collets are not expensive.  Just hate to throw away a perfectly good collet that just needs a new screen.


I know what you mean. I've tossed several otherwise good collets and never gave a thought about replacing the screen.
Keep us (me) posted about your progress and maybe a hint about how you attach it. I was just thinking maybe a drop of JB weld - but do you even need that? Does making the center hole a tad small keep it in place?


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 26, 2018)

I just found a discussion on a welding forum. Boy did this guy get railed for even mentioning the idea!
https://forum.millerwelds.com/forum...s-lens-pipe-screens-no-more-spatter-in-lenses

But he did suggest to google "pipe screens".  - lots of options there!


----------



## Cobra (Aug 26, 2018)

Groundhog said:


> I know what you mean. I've tossed several otherwise good collets and never gave a thought about replacing the screen.
> Keep us (me) posted about your progress and maybe a hint about how you attach it. I was just thinking maybe a drop of JB weld - but do you even need that? Does making the center hole a tad small keep it in place?




The collets I have have a small wire shaped like a lock washer above the screen.


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve seen where people will remove the screen (pry it out with a sharp pointed object) and stuff steel wool it the cup. If I’m not mistaken, it a trick people use that compete it TIG welding competitions. The screen is there to defuse the gas and the steel wool changes the flow characteristics. Not so linear.


----------

